# Meanwhile, in the Real World



## slowp (Mar 1, 2010)

The logger I was working with today said he wanted to write a letter asking the show to stop making his profession look so stupid and bad. We then had a discussion about phone shooting and decided it would be more sporting to throw the phone up in the air and shoot it rather than having it lay still on the ground.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Mar 1, 2010)

They are really making the folks look like a bunch of dimwits, fat pigs, bullheaded, with missing body parts, yahoos. I think they have crossed the line recently.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 1, 2010)

I've noticed one thing since AxMen has been on. A lot of the mid-west and back east guys on AS used to always talk about how much they wanted to come out here and log. Man, they had a real jones to get here and cut some of that Left Coast timber.

Haven't heard much of that kind of talk lately. Maybe AxMen cured them. Or scared them off.

Probably just as well. If they came here and went to work they'd probably be bored by an ordinary everyday logging outfit. No drama, or very little anyway. We like it that way.


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah...if I wanted to be cussed at, beat down, made to feel like a moron I would be just as well to stay here at home.

Just joking honey! I'll put my socks away. I promise.


----------



## Fronty Owner (Mar 1, 2010)

I dont suspect this show will last much longer.

Remember the show black gold? It was decent the first few shows, but you can only show so much drilling before it really does become mind numbing. so they started adding drama. Roughnecks reallly dont act like that (the childish bickering), while they do party like rock stars sometimes.

I know how you guys in the industry feel about the show. I for one dont think the show reflects reality outside of some of the guys goofing off rigging.


----------



## nhlogga (Mar 3, 2010)

Gologit said:


> I've noticed one thing since AxMen has been on. A lot of the mid-west and back east guys on AS used to always talk about how much they wanted to come out here and log. Man, they had a real jones to get here and cut some of that Left Coast timber.
> 
> Haven't heard much of that kind of talk lately. Maybe AxMen cured them. Or scared them off.
> 
> Probably just as well. If they came here and went to work they'd probably be bored by an ordinary everyday logging outfit. No drama, or very little anyway. We like it that way.





Not much drama out here either depending who you work for/with. I don't like drama so I don't care if I watch ax men.


----------



## redprospector (Mar 3, 2010)

Fronty Owner said:


> I dont suspect this show will last much longer.
> 
> Remember the show black gold? It was decent the first few shows, but you can only show so much drilling before it really does become mind numbing. so they started adding drama. Roughnecks reallly dont act like that (the childish bickering), while they do party like rock stars sometimes.
> 
> I know how you guys in the industry feel about the show. I for one dont think the show reflects reality outside of some of the guys goofing off rigging.



As long as people keep watching they'll keep showing it. I know I'm in the minority, but I'll be glad when it's gone.

Andy


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 3, 2010)

Haven't heard much of that kind of talk lately. Maybe AxMen cured them. Or scared them off.no we no jobs are tuff to come by would no want to take any ones tom trees


----------



## dumbarky (Mar 3, 2010)

I really got interested in first season for about 3-4 shows and then they lost me quick. I had never seen logging from a drag line, high wire rigging with the yarder and all its amazing. But after I seen it and figured out the concept I just kind of glazed over. Our terrain is rough here in places but no one in the general area uses that method of retrieval. Most log retrieval here is still done with skidders. We do have a few machine harversters and feller-bunchers, delimbers, marketeers, forwarders, and the like. So were not in the stone age. I really liked the show at first but now its more about drama not the actual trade. And since when did different companies start keeping up with how many loads they have hauled like its a contest.


----------



## Fronty Owner (Mar 3, 2010)

redprospector said:


> As long as people keep watching they'll keep showing it. I know I'm in the minority, but I'll be glad when it's gone.
> 
> Andy



I really dont see how some of these shows last as long as they do.
you can only show so much of people felling trees or pulling logs or running pipe, or what ever. If you watch the early seasons of deadliest catch, their were different boats, different people. but the later episodes settled on the same four or five seasons have the same people, that people are interested in. People want to see what the ocean is doing to what captain.


----------



## joe912 (Mar 4, 2010)

GAAAH!!! The camera crew from Ice Road truckers is staying at my camp. That means more misleading crap will air about the Haul Road and the Slope in the fall.

Why won't they stop?


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 5, 2010)

joe912 said:


> GAAAH!!! The camera crew from Ice Road truckers is staying at my camp. That means more misleading crap will air about the Haul Road and the Slope in the fall.
> 
> Why won't they stop?



Are they running the Dalton again?


----------



## joe912 (Mar 5, 2010)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Are they running the Dalton again?



yip.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 5, 2010)

Ahhh...Who was the gal who drove last year, name escapes me...she lives in Wasilla doesn't she?


----------



## joe912 (Mar 5, 2010)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Ahhh...Who was the gal who drove last year, name escapes me...she lives in Wasilla doesn't she?



Lisa. They fired her shortly after the show aired saying she was "disruptive".


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 5, 2010)

joe912 said:


> Lisa. They fired her shortly after the show aired saying she was "disruptive".



Well, I'd volunteer to be on the recieving end of her "disruptive" behavior!...Guess her 15 min. of fame are over....


----------



## WidowMaker (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds like the basis of a hell of a good law suit to me....


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 5, 2010)

Did anyone catch Alaska's most extreme and artic roughnecks on Discovery Channel the other day?...very interesting.


----------



## rmihalek (Mar 5, 2010)

You could see JM Browning trying not to laugh after he emptied the clip on that cell phone. 

Then Gabe was yelling at the greenhorn about "being respectful by showing some respect, respectfully.." Awesome stuff!

The show is even more funny now because they clearly set so many things up that there's just no way it would happen like that in real life.

I'm waiting for them to grab some logs with the loader and have some chainsaw races. Then, they can start arguing about how best to sharpen a chain, what ratio (and type) of pre-mix oil, muffler mods, etc.


----------



## dumbarky (Mar 5, 2010)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Well, I'd volunteer to be on the recieving end of her "disruptive" behavior!...Guess her 15 min. of fame are over....



A good friend of mine used to say "Just remember no matter how fine she is somebody, somewhere is tired of putting up with her sh*#, and is proud she's gone." He had been there, done that, and got a t-shirt. You know the drill.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 6, 2010)

joe912 said:


> Lisa. They fired her shortly after the show aired saying she was "disruptive".



Is disruptive an Alaskan word for cute? She seemed like a good driver too.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 6, 2010)

joe912 said:


> Lisa. They fired her shortly after the show aired saying she was "disruptive".


She was hot, and came off as a rather nice person I thought, but I didn't watch the show all that much.

I do know she got married. She was not when she was on the show.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 6, 2010)

You know the reality show I really liked was Animal Planet's Meerkat Manner. Aside from a natural affinity for any animal named after a _Kat_, the show was actually a lot of scientific observation mixed in with a little humor. But what I really liked was that the show was a good documentary about an interesting creature that leads a tough life within a complex social structure.

Then they went all Hollywood and completely ####ed the show all up. Talking about rodents falling in love and such. I was in my mid 40's for Christs sake and they presented the show in a format that would have appealed to the 'My Little Pony' crowd. The original narrator was great, then they had to get all big name and bring in Sigourney Weaver. Don't get me wrong, I like seeing Ripley in her knickers just fine, but she had no place on the mannor IMHO.


----------



## joe912 (Mar 6, 2010)

BuddhaKat said:


> She was hot, and came off as a rather nice person I thought, but I didn't watch the show all that much.
> 
> I do know she got married. She was not when she was on the show.



From what I saw, she was decent enough as a driver. But she did do some things that, if Commercial Vehicle Enforcement was watching, would have garnered unwanted attention on Carlile. That also goes for most of the drivers that were on that show. 

I do know that Goergey retired. He was one hell of a driver. Was an owner/operator for decades until it was no longer profitable to do so. Funny what $5/gal fuel does. He must have just suffered a head injury when he agreed to go on that abomination of a show. Why George, why?

They also fired that waster of oxygen, Tim. I've had the misfortune of working near that idiot. 

As for Jack Jesse, I would've fired him for burning up those hills without throwing iron. What an arrogant :censored:. 



Okay, rant over......................for now


----------



## scooter10572 (Mar 8, 2010)

redprospector said:


> As long as people keep watching they'll keep showing it. I know I'm in the minority, but I'll be glad when it's gone.
> 
> Andy



I have to agree, I liked it at first but it has just gotten stupider and more hollywood each episode. I don't watch it anymore as I just don't care to see grown men acting like little kids.


----------

